# Fixed "Woodgrain Black" (pics-reply #23/25)



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I just received my Decalgirl "Woodgrain Black" skin for my K2. However I don't see any woodgrain pattern in the skin. It just looks like a solid flat black. I did order the matte finish. Is it possible that some fine detail is lost when the matte finish is chosen? Does anyone else have this particular skin in the matte finish?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I haven't seen this skin in person, but the pics on the Decal site certainly show a definite woodgrain and it doesn't seem to be an effect of the gloss. I would definitely call/email them with your concerns. Possibly an error was made with your order but if not, I think you'd be justified in asking to choose another skin to replace it. Their CS are excellent so I wouldn't be afraid to speak to them about it, I'm sure they'll resolve it to your satisfaction.


----------



## krystalspin (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi LaurieLu
I've been waiting for you to post on this skin.  I do not see the grain on my (large, LCD flat screen) monitor on the catalog pages either.  Since my choice is either matte Solid State Black or Matte Black Woodgrain, it sounds like it won't make a difference which I choose!

You really can't see the woodgrain, huh?  
k'spin


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

I see a grain on their website picture.


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Selecting glossy or matte won't make a difference. Sometimes the printed version of the skin is darker than the image shown on the website. Either yours is the wrong skin (solid state black), or the colours were off during the printing process. Patrizia had a similar problem with her Library skin from DG and the artist agreed to lighten the skin for her.

Would it be possible for you to post a photo of the skin? I'm curious to see it, you say there is not even a hint of woodgrain detectable? The image on DG clearly shows the grain, so you are within your rights to ask for a refund or a lighter version.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

The top photo is exactly how it looks straight on. The bottom photo shows a faint grayish smudge on the back which could be woodgrain. Not at all like the website's _Woodgrain Black_ At first I thought they sent me the _Slate Black_ by mistake. But according to the pic on their website, there would be a white border around the screen and mine doesn't have that. Plus the text on buttons on the _Slate Black _are bold white. Mine are fine gray. Now I wonder if it's the right skin but a poor photograph of the woodgrain pattern by being too dark.


----------



## krystalspin (Apr 4, 2010)

As I posted to your previous thread, there is no white border/frame in the Solid State Colors; it just looks that way in the photos by way of showing that the skin may not cover all the way over every bit of Kindle plastic.

But I find it interesting that the labels on the buttons are gray in the [non]Woodgrain vs. white in the SS-black. I like that better so I think I'll order the Woodgrain myself, just for that aspect... even though the grain is non-detectable.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I emailed Decalgirl early in the day yesterday about my concern.  But no reply yet.  Maybe they're closed on the weekends.  It's killing me to not put this skin on my Kindle since I waited all week for it.  I guess I should just use it anyway.  I'm afraid it they lighten the image to make the woodgrain visable, the black background will end up looking dark gray instead.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

You can put it on if you want.  Every person I have talked to that has had a problem with their shipped item has been told by decalgirl they can keep the faulty item.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Oh good.  I had read in fine print on the invoice that the product was returnable only if in original/unused condition.


----------



## krystalspin (Apr 4, 2010)

Why would you want to put it on if it's not what you want?

Be patient and sent it back to them in the same stiff envelope.


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Definitely a botched print-job.  I opened both your image and the original on the DG site in Photoshop.  I played around to make the "smudges" on your image clearer and compared it to the DG image.  I could see the woodgrain pattern on yours, including the swirls.  However, you want to be able to see it without an electron microscope, so good thing you contacted them.  Keep us updated on the customer service.  If they won't lighten it for you, they'll give you a refund for sure.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Received reply from DG today. 1st reply:

_Dear Laurie,

Thank you for contacting us. If you are able to send me a picture of what the skin looks like, I would be able to better assist you. With the Matte finish, it looks more "Dull". So I'm wondering if the woodgrain does not show up as well in the "Matte" finish.

Please send those pictures as soon as you can.

Please feel free to contact us if you have any additional questions.

Best Regards,

Aimee_

I sent her the pictures that I posted here. This was her next response:

_Dear Laurie,

I have requested that production does a test print on the design for me so I can see it closer. I will email you tomorrow and let you know what I found. Thank you very much for the pictures as well as for your patience!

Please feel free to contact us if you have any additional questions.

Best Regards,

Aimee_


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I went to DecalGirl to look at the skin and couldn't really see any woodgrain on the pic posted on their site, but maybe because I only have a 13" screen? I do know, though, that Decal Girl has really good customer service, so I think your end result will be that you are satisfied with the outcome.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

very wierd


----------



## krystalspin (Apr 4, 2010)

Laurie-Lu,
If they agree that yours is defective, I want to buy it from you before they "fix" the printer/design file.  I want black, and I way prefer the gray text over bold white.
k'spin


----------



## krystalspin (Apr 4, 2010)

LL --

So what happened?

Serious about wanting your skin, postal crease and all.

k'spin


----------



## kat89447 (Nov 6, 2009)

They have great customer service so I would not worry. Is it possible that they sent you the wrong skin? Accidents can happen and things can get mislabled. They do have a solid black skin and it might be possible that you received that instead of the wood grain. Good luck.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Here's their response after doing a test print:

_Dear Laurie,

I was going to email you today and you beat me to it!! It was definately flat black with no woodgrain in it, just like you said!!

Our artists have now fixed it and if you would like, I can have a new one shipped to you at no cost.

Please let me kow as soon as you can and I will get this into production for you.

Please feel free to contact us if you have any additional questions.

Best Regards,

Aimee_

They said their artists fixed it. So I guess making it matte must have been the problem? I am waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Great. I had one that was printed incorrectly and got the new one in just a few days.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Today's email:

_Dear Laurie,

Alright, that skin is in production and you will receive an email when it ships. That should be in about a day or two.

Have a great day Laurie!!

Please feel free to contact us if you have any additional questions.

Best Regards,

Aimee_

Seems to me, this particular pattern in the matte finish just doesn't come out right and maybe I'm the first one to order it in matte. I have a feeling the artists are re creating this pattern all over from scratch to accommodate the matte finish. I could be wrong though. One day I may actually have a nice Woodgrain Black skin on my Kindle.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

laurie_lu said:


> One day I may actually have a nice Woodgrain Black skin on my Kindle.


and you will LOVE it!


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

It looks to be worth the wait at least.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I finally got the correct "Woodgrain Black" skin in the mail today. Here is a pic comparing the difference between the original order and the fixed production. I will make a separate post of the skin on my Kindle once I get the chance.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Laurie that's really pretty! How do you like it?


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I really like it. The skin makes it look more sophisticated. Goes well with my red/black M Edge Latitude case too.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Really pretty. It looks great with the cover.


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow, so nice!  Good on DecalGirl for their great customer support, as well.  I'm so glad it all worked out and that your Kindle looks so stylish now.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Very nice, especially with your cover; you can definitely see the woodgrain in this one.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

It's amazing how much better the text pops out for me with black/gray skin.


----------

